# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  5 советов про новости о безопасности Маков

## SDA

Как правильно читать новости, где рассказывают об “очередной” проблеме безопасности Mac OS X (да и не только).
——————
Иногда мне кажется, что весь мир затаил дыхание в ожидании эпического провала так называемой “непробиваемой” безопасности Маков. От публикаций экспертов до популярной прессы, даже самая маленькая ерунда касательно безопасности Маков превращается в лавину статей, обсуждений и даже периодических новостей по телеканалам. Некоторые журналисты утверждают, что мы неуязвимы для атак, в то время как другие создают впечатление, что пока вы добежите от кресла до вашего Мака, он будет заражен и успеет перекачать все ваши сбережения и семейный фотоархив к нигерийским спамерам. Для нас, Мак-пользователей, иногда бывает сложно провести грань между правдой, очковтирательством и откровенной фантазией.

Как человек, который проводит большинство своего времени читая, публикуясь и выступая на тему безопасности, есть 5 вещей, на которые я обращаю внимание в новостях, когда речь заходит о безопасности Маков. После всего этого шума в последнее время касательно “Маковской бот-сети”, я подумал, что настало время поделиться своими мыслями.

История основана на пресс-релизе вендора?
Многие вендоры по безопасности предоставляют бесценные услуги компьютерному сообществу, выпуская информацию об уязвимостях, которые обнаруживают их команды, занимающиеся исследованиями. И хотя эта информация невероятно ценна для изучения новых угроз безопасности, у нее есть и вторая сторона: маркетинговые подразделения этих вендоров зачастую рассматривает эти открытия как отличный способ запугать людей, чтобы они покупали их продукты.

Они выпускают пресс-релизы, чтобы привлечь максимальное внимание к проблеме, надеясь, что это привлечет больше пользователей к их продуктам (поскольку они, конечно же, могут защитить от этого нового риска). Эти релизы оставались бы незамеченными, если бы не пресса, ищущая читателей. Все любят пугающие истории, и это все стало эквивалентом “кровавые истории притягивают читателя” для цифровых СМИ.

Когда я читаю любую новость о каком-нить новом виде угрозы, первое, что я проверяю — источник новости. Если я вижу только цитаты от вендора, или же просто перепечатанный пресс-релиз (что тоже часто бывает), мой измеритель скептицизма обычно зашкаливает. (Я не считаю вендоров обманщиками, но когда ты по-настоящему веришь в свой продукт, то вместе с этим появляется и определенная предвзятость).

А эта новость точно новая?
Новости о безопасности часто циркулируют месяцами или даже годами в специализированной прессе, прежде чем они попадают в общедоступную прессу. Даже в специализированных СМИ мы иногда видим небольшую коллекцию инцидентов, постоянно всплывающих в новых статьях, обычно обрастая при этом дополнительной дозой приукрашивания.
История с Маковским ботнетом, которую активно муссировали СМИ на позапрошлой неделе — классический пример старой истории, вытащенной из запылившегося сундука. Это злоумышленное ПО изначально появилось еще в январе 2009 года, скрытое внутри пиратских версий iWork’09 и Adobe Photoshop CS4.

Эта история была “оживлена” в связи с появлением дополнительной информации, но многими была воспринята как некий новый вид атаки. Это зловредное ПО продемонстрировало интересное поведение, но ничего в истории не указывало на дополнительный риск для пользователей. Быстрый поиск по Google обычно покажет вам, откуда возникла история, и поможет вам выяснить, не столкнулись ли вы с новой опасностью

А эта проблема безопасности на самом деле новая? Довольно часто бывает череда статей о проблемах с безопасностью, которые на самом деле рассказывают об одной и той же проблеме. Это регулярно случается даже в индустрии безопасности; как только какая-то уязвимость становится широко известной, появляется целая серия вариантов вредоносного ПО по мере того, как злодеи пытаются обойти нашу защиту. Но эти варианты, как правило, той же формы, но другого цвета, и не означают увеличения риска по сравнению с первоначальной проблемой.

К примеру, одна вредная Маковская софтинка прикидывается фальшивым видео-плеером на сайтах для взрослых, и в прошлом году мы отметили появление нескольких новых версий. Подобное замаскированное вредоносное ПО, прикидывающееся невинно-выглядящей программой, нацеленное на любителей порнографии, возникло почти одновременно с желанием некоторых людей смотреть на цифровые фото других людей без одежды. Когда я читаю статьи, которые пытаются раскручивать старые новости, или описывают вариант давно известной проблемы, я начинаю смотреть на них более скептично.

Меня обычно не поражают истории, в которых пользователя обманывают для ручной установки вредоносного ПО. Иногда мы видим по-настоящему креативный обман, и меня может беспокоить факт появления замаскированного вредоносного ПО в популярном приложении, но то, что кто-то сам устанавливает что-то плохое на своей системе — это ошибка человеческого мозга, а не их операционной системы.

Какой механизм воздействия?
С любым риском безопасности появляется и какой-то механизм воздействия. Иногда это новая уязвимость в операционной системе или ПО, иногда — это новый метод атаки. Если в новостях не дают информацию о механизме воздействия, я начинаю копать первоисточники, чтобы выяснить, что на самом деле происходит. Как только я идентифицирую механизм, я могу определить уровень риска.

К примеру, как мы уже обсуждали раньше, меня меньше беспокоит ПО, которое требует ручной установки, за исключением ситуации, когда оно спрятано в крайне популярном источнике, оказывающем влияние на большую часть сообщества. (Да, можно спорить, что прятанье вредоносного ПО в видео-плеере для взрослых затрагивает большую часть сообщества, но у нас тут приличное издание). Если я вижу что-то, что работает только в случае ограниченного набора непривычных обстоятельств, то риск, как правило, небольшой.

Однако, когда я вижу что-то, что позволяет нападающему захватить вашу систему с помощью письма по почте, или просмотра вредоносной веб-страницы, или с помощью сетевой атаки на известный порт или другой популярный сервис, это меня беспокоит больше.
Сначала спросите себя как это работает (каков механизм атаки?), затем насколько все плохо (что именно оно повреждает или какие возможности открываются у нападающего?), а затем — кого это затрагивает (любого пользователя Маков, или же только тех, кто запускает какую-то малоизвестную программу?). Конечно, для того, чтобы понять это, вам могут понадобиться определенные знания, но обычно вам не надо быть специалистом по безопасности, чтобы выяснить некоторые базовые вещи.

Возвращаясь к истории с Мак-ботнетом, в статьях было написано, что вредоносное ПО было спрятано только внутри пиратских версий iWork’09 и Photoshop CS4. Если вы их не закачивали или не копировали (возможно, незаконную) версию у друга, то вы в безопасности. Конец истории.

История защищает безопасность Маков исключительно на основе истории?
У нас, Мак-юзеров, все вроде бы хорошо. Нам угрожает лишь миниатюрная доля того риска безопасности, с которым сталкивается наша братия на Windows. Но то, что мы живем в “хорошем районе”, не означает, что у нас иммунитет к рискам. На протяжении многих лет у Mac OS X было врожденное преимущество в плане безопасности, по сравнению с Windows, но для тех, кто понимает технологии внутри операционных систем, эти дни давно позади.

Последняя версия Windows (Vista, хотя большинство ее не использует), доказанно более безопасна, чем последняя версия Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. У Leopard отсутствуют правильные имплементации новых технологий по предотвращению взломов, которые входят в состав Vista, и, судя по количеству обновлений безопасности для системы, уязвимостей у Mac OS X не меньше.
Когда я вижу статьи, которые защищают Mac OS X, основываясь на историческом отсутствии вредоносного ПО под Мак, а не на текущих технических возможностях, динамике киберпреступлений или методах нападений, это вызывает у меня сомнения.

Unix-ядро Mac OS X было мощным рубежом безопасности многие годы, особенно в части требования спрашивать пароль перед установкой большинства приложений, но современные методы атак способы обойти эту защиту. Зато Apple начала добавлять некоторые из этих технологий в Mac OS X начиная с Leopard (хотя и не целиком), и если они закончат имплементацию, и продолжат добавлять новые возможности в сфере безопасности, есть шанс, что мы никогда не столкнемся с тем высоким уровнем опасности, с которым сталкиваются пользователи Windows.

Вы можете сделать это
Потребность в компьютерной безопасности давно уже перешла из мелкой досады в что-то, что может затронуть нашу личную и финансовую безопасность. Как и бедствие, преступление и рассказы о трагедиях обычно доминируют в новостях, истории о провалах в информационной безопасности всегда смогут попасть на первую страницу в новостях. Когда это история с потенциалом оставить грязное пятно на любимчике СМИ вроде Apple, то можете быть уверенными, что статья будет рядом с очередным замешательством какой-нибудь знаменитости. Но используя эти пять советов, вы сможете оценить уровень реальности практически любой новости про безопасность.
 оригинал статьи http://db.tidbits.com/article/10218

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

